# NAB outage



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...acing-widespread-outages-20180526-p4zhnn.html

There's currently a national outage of NAB systems, meaning that those trying to pay for fuel or other goods using an NAB debit or credit card are unable to finalise the transaction.

If you depend on an NAB card, the best thing to do is to withdraw cash sufficient for your fuel and other purchases from a non-NAB ATM.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> If you depend on an NAB card, the best thing to do is to withdraw cash sufficient for your fuel and other purchases from a non-NAB ATM.


Nowadays I carry $100 as a backup just in case electronic payments aren't possible for some reason. One time at the supermarket I could see that there was money in my account, but payment wouldn't go through and ATMs (even those operated by my bank) wouldn't let me take cash out. That was annoying enough to warrant carrying around a small amount of cash which slips nicely into my phone wallet case and takes up zero extra space.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Nowadays I carry $100 as a backup just in case electronic payments aren't possible for some reason. One time at the supermarket I could see that there was money in my account, but payment wouldn't go through and ATMs (even those operated by my bank) wouldn't let me take cash out. That was annoying enough to warrant carrying around a small amount of cash which slips nicely into my phone wallet case and takes up zero extra space.


That's wise given that if you cannot pay for fuel, the car remains at the service station until you can.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> That's wise given that if you cannot pay for fuel, the car remains at the service station until you can.


Exactly Jack. It's an inconvenience at the supermarket, but at least you can always put stuff back on the shelf. It's a bit hard to siphon fuel out of your tank and give it back to the petrol station if you can't pay.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com.au/amp/amp.abc.net.au/article/9803232

Extract:

NAB says it will compensate customers "100 per cent" for any losses incurred during a nationwide outage that left people cashless and small businesses unable to process transactions on a crucial trading day.

Several of the banks services were down for almost seven hours on Saturday including internet and mobile banking, ATMs and eftpos.


----------

